# 9-1/9-2 Drum report



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Got out of work a little early Tuesday and made the hour drive to the launch. 2 friends were already out and had caught a few, so right foot was a little heavy on the drive. Didn't get into water until after 4 , but still managed to get 2 before bite shut down for the evening. We even managed a double, and would have been a triple if chris's fish didn't hit his cork and hit his lure  . Wednesday I got out of work around noon and made it on water before 2. Caught the first fish about 20 min into the afternoon, while Chris was on his way, so pic wasn't great. After Chris showed up I got 2 more before bite shut off again for the evening and i packed it for the drive back.Had fun. Medium tackle, heavy drags, and all fish on lures. Really hoping for some more light wind in the next 2 weeks and maybe get a few more shots at these fish til they are all pushed outside.

First fish Tuesday afternoon








Second fish of afternoon and me and chris doubled up
















Wednesday hooked up fast first thing for a tow
























Shortly after Chris showed up Wednesday afternoon I got this one.. It saw some teeth evidently..








30 or so minutes later I got my 3rd and final fish of the day


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice! Great pictures too. Thanks for sharing. :fishing::fishing:


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice fish Jesse! Thanks for posting!

R/D


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome fish!


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweet reds!!! You get any measurements or weights off them beasts? Nothing like catching some big ole bruiser reds.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

SloppyTilapia said:


> Sweet reds!!! You get any measurements or weights off them beasts? Nothing like catching some big ole bruiser reds.


Only measured one, because i thought it was pushing 50", was 48 n change. Most fish are mid 40's, I have seen a few 50" fish caught near me this year, but I havnt got a big dirty yet on the popping cork lol


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Awesome. That's about the neighborhood I would have guessed......that's a hoss from a kayak, no doubt.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Jesse what size line are you running from the corks to the bait? Myself and a few buddies are headed down to Oriental with the yaks in the morning to see what we can do. My reels are spooled with 20lb. I'm wondering if I need to step up to 50lb leader between the cork and the lure or if 20lb will be fine?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

I would use a little heavier. Been using 40lb flouro.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Good to know. It ended up not mattering for me this trip, we got zero'd on the drum bite. Caught small trout and skate..


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

9 hours of fishing with those results made for a long day. Could have been at the office instead so hard to complain!


----------



## Tailwalker (Jul 24, 2006)

Jesse, just curious, how deep is the water where these fish are? Are you all using a jig or shrimp pattern beneath the popping cork? Very nice fish. We've been catching similar fish in 2 to 3 feet of water up here in VA but it is hit or miss. One day there are there and the next not. Low tide has been best for us.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Anywhere from 10-12ft down to 3-4ft. I've been using a doa airhead or similar 5" soft plastic paddle tails.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice catch'n Jesse! 
Headed to Lookout Sat. hope'n for an early big one!


----------



## Tailwalker (Jul 24, 2006)

Good deal. Tried to send you a pm but says you have too many pm's saved.


----------

